# Facebook is watching you...download your data file.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 1, 2018)

Facebook may be tracking your every move online even if you have never been on the site.

Not content with monitoring the movements of its own users, the largest social network in the world is building secret files on the activities of billions of people.

Mark Zuckerburg's company says that is uses this information to target adverts and content based on your preferences, as well as for security purposes.

Facebook account holders are able to download a copy of the file kept on them, which contains detailed records of their activities while logged in.

The privacy of users tracked via-third parties is currently less transparent, with no way of checking exactly what Facebook knows about you.


Facebook, based in Menlo Park, California, uses data gathered from its 1.4 billion daily active users worldwide as a basis for algorithms which link advertising and other materials to a person's online profile.

It can collect data on every element of your digital identity on the network, from your search and Messenger chat history to photos you've uploaded and files sent across its servers.

Facebook also makes use of social media plug-ins and cookies - tracking devices that follow a user's internet activity - to collect data via third-party websites.

Every time you like or share Facebook content or visit sites with Facebook ads and trackers you are being watched, even if you aren't signed in.


Even if you have never entered the Facebook domain, the company is still able to follow your browsing behaviour without you knowing it.

More than 10,000 websites contain invisible trackers, called Pixels, which record information about visitors.

This includes everything from the operating system you use to your IP address and activities on the website during a session. 

This gives the firm insights into everything from where you are in the world, who your internet service provider is, the types of sites you like to visit and how long you spend on them. 


New Zealand Herald

*HOW CAN YOU DOWNLOAD YOUR PERSONAL DATA FILE FROM FACEBOOK?*

To download your personal data file, click at the top right of your Facebook page and select Settings
Click 'Download a copy of your Facebook data' below your General Account Settings
Facebook will process a file with all your data since the day you created your account
Make sure your email is correct because Facebook will send you an email and notification when your file is ready to download


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2018)

Companies really shouldnt have this much control.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 1, 2018)

This the biggest reason why I stopped using FB and nuked my account!
A bit over a year ago.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2018)

Im getting closer and closer to using a vpn full time.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 1, 2018)

Never had a account there never even considered it ( did consider the Other one that starts with an F and ends with book)


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

Youtube is now sharing personal data with many agencies. They create profiles for every user. If you look at/create questionable content(truth channels/conspiracy/etc) you are placed on HIGH RISK profile.

They killed literally hundreds of channels other day.

Were living in 1984 for real.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2018)

That's nothing. Look at Google. They know what I'm doing before I do it. Buy an analog cell phone and wear a foil hat


----------



## dhklopp (Mar 1, 2018)

Get used to it.  We are the product these days and we're worth billions.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2018)

Facebook is for middle-aged women w/ kids to meet up with guys they dated in high school.  It's also a great place for me to create a dummy account ,to see how much older  the people I went to high school with look than I do


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 1, 2018)

The upping to 5G and the stuff above and you can see there will be no stopping of the creation of the virtual brain....the reality is too real... and already here..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

I use fb to just keep up with past friends. 

By the way data collection, cough algorithms...


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> The upping to 5G and the stuff above and you can see there will be no stopping of the creation of the virtual brain....the reality is too real... and already here..



You know, for a moment I thought I was on a site for people who enjoyed technology, not feared it...  5G is about as related to this as oranges to silicon.

That said, facebook can't know what you don't give them.  Case in point: me.  Don't have one and never will.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> You know, for a moment I thought I was on a site for people who enjoyed technology, not feared it...  5G is about as related to this as oranges to silicon.
> 
> That said, facebook can't know what you don't give them.  Case in point: me.  Don't have one and never will.



Since Google Owns Youtube, youtube might be giving Facebook info on what you watch lol, thats the drawback of connectivity.

P.S. I will never be a part of certain things that happened in Ghost in the Shell. "Tinfoil HAT ALERT"


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Since Google Owns Youtube, youtube might be giving Facebook info on what you watch lol, thats the drawback of connectivity.
> 
> P.S. I will never be a part of certain things that happened in Ghost in the Shell. "Tinfoil HAT ALERT"



I don't have a youtube and watch maybe one video a month from them...


----------



## Toothless (Mar 1, 2018)

Someone should make a bot that searches and watches videos like a normal person but it's all for porn. See how Facebook and stuff like that


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im getting closer and closer to using a vpn full time.


 VPN doesn't help when your ISP is retaining all data anyway. Depending on your coutnry, it's law that data of various types must be retained. There is ZERO actual privacy on the internet.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Someone should make a bot that searches and watches videos like a normal person but it's all for porn. See how Facebook and stuff like that



"What kind of porn does x company prefer?"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> VPN doesn't help when your ISP is retaining all data anyway. Depending on your coutnry, it's law that data of various types must be retained. There is ZERO actual privacy on the internet.


Yup because its cyberspace


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> VPN doesn't help when your ISP is retaining all data anyway. Depending on your coutnry, it's law that data of various types must be retained. There is ZERO actual privacy on the internet.



A VPN would be encrypted so all the data "retained" would be that he used a VPN....



eidairaman1 said:


> Yup because its cyberspace



No.  Cyberspace is not magical or something if you understand it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 1, 2018)

I believe the biggest leak is in cross-scripting between websites.  Remember the days when that wasn't allowed?

One method of being "safer" is to use multiple browsers, they do not talk to each other about what you're buying or the porn you're watching.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> A VPN would be encrypted so all the data "retained" would be that he used a VPN....
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Cyberspace is not magical or something if you understand it.



Well it can't be controlled by 1 entity like a nations borders. 1 set of International laws would have to be drawn up and agreed upon for "control"


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> A VPN would be encrypted so all the data "retained" would be that he used a VPN....



For sure, but also...

connected to a VPN, emails from online-hosted services, and other metadata are retained... by law... depending on country. As such, if they wanted to, and know you are connected to a VPN, they can easily capture that data and decrypt. AFAIk, 4th amendment doesn't really protect you because they are sneaky.  It is simply best to take the stance that anything you do is openly retrievable, so you best be wary of what your doing if you are concerned about someone knowing.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 1, 2018)

Never used facebook and has no plans for using it in the future.

This just gives me one more reason for not to use facebook.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 1, 2018)

This is getting out of hand. Should of deleted my account years ago but now it's not a option as IDK anymore. I don't have any info like bank crap etc. Now I just sit at home waiting for my Botox injection for my leg


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 1, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> For sure, but also...
> 
> connected to a VPN, emails from online-hosted services, and other metadata are retained... by law... depending on country. As such, if they wanted to, and know you are connected to a VPN, they can easily capture that data and decrypt. AFAIk, 4th amendment doesn't really protect you because they are sneaky.  It is simply best to take the stance that anything you do is openly retrievable, so you best be wary of what your doing if you are concerned about someone knowing.



Truth.  But "they" is not the same as "facebook."  You are talking a government level actor.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 1, 2018)

This is standard modus operandi for all online corporations, FB, Google, YT, MS and probably most sites you visit outside of those also. Win10 is doing it in the background Avast that I installed today told me they "collect data" and it took me a few minutes to find the setting to turn it off as it ie enabled by default, android phones you pretty much need a gmail account to use and the same goes with Apple, a VPN won't help when you are using these profiles over the VPN as they can still tie all of your activity back to you via any account you are logged in, you wouldn't believe how unusable browsers and everyday websites are without some kind of adblocker installed, most search results are filled with half a page of ads before you even get to the real results, you can be browsing something then go onto FB and bam you're inundated with related ads on that product or service so they are not just looking at what you do while your logged into their service they are looking at your browser habits outside of that as welll to target you with ads. Corporations will be the new governments as there's no way for the current implementations of government to be able to collect and analyse all that kind of data, hence corporations wil at some point take over and then they know everything about you, you're a number and a user with no privacy or rights. Linux and VPN as well as staying off social media and only using online accounts where neccessary seems like about the best you can do to try and "disappear"


----------



## Folterknecht (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.ghostery.com/


----------



## qubit (Mar 1, 2018)

I love being surreptitiously monitored by large, faceless corporations!


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 1, 2018)

I only use it to like tech product pages or science pages and for upcoming games but its funny a ad for Amazon will pop up and it be a HDD that I have added to my wish list in Amazon. It's like they know my Amazon wish list.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 1, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> or the porn you're watching.



Without doubt , the biggest concern.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2018)

It's pretty self centered to think that you're worth watching


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2018)

Well go figure Facebook watching people, i would not of guessed that.  If i was most on here with smart phones be way more concerned.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 2, 2018)

I use Facebook to track fellow researchers. Researchers are old fashioned and they prefer to networking through Facebook


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Truth.  But "they" is not the same as "facebook."  You are talking a government level actor.


Well, you must ask yourself; what's the difference? And why do you even care what a private company knows about you? They're going to use that data how? From where I sit, if you're using a VPN, the gov is the only person you actually fear might know what you are doing, because nobody really cares. I mean, do you care what I do on the internet? Probably not.


OK, OK, yeah, if you are the type that has an employer, you might be concerned about how your employer might respond to what you do on the internet, but then, if what you do on the internet might affect your job, then why are you doing it?



Jetster said:


> It's pretty self centered to think that you're worth watching



Exactly. So if you need a VPN, one must wonder why....?

I mean, I know I'm not important. I do whatever I want without fear of repercussions, because nobody is gonna care about the stuff I do... because really, I watch youtube, play games, and visit here and related tech sites. I'm pretty boring for sure.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> OK, OK, yeah, if you are the type that has an employer, you might be concerned about how your employer might respond to what you do on the internet, but then, if what you do on the internet might affect your job, then why are you doing it?



Not saying I have such a situation, but frankly, people have a right to privacy.  (Plus, employers are nosy.  They might fire you over a lot of things that have nothing to do with your ability to perform your job.)

No, it's not the world we live in, nor does it really concern me personally, but the core tenants of what I believe is "right" remain the same.



cadaveca said:


> And why do you even care what a private company knows about you?



tl;dr:  Principles.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Not saying I have such a situation, but frankly, people have a right to privacy.
> 
> No, it's not the world we live in, nor does it really concern me personally, but the core tenants of what I believe is "right" remain the same.


I agree. But I also disagree. To me, the internet is a public space, and in public spaces, just how much privacy do you really have?

Some people feel that they use their computer in the privacy of their home, so need to keep that level privacy intact, but if you walked around in public with a mask on or a bag over your head for "privacy reasons", you are kind of going to look like an ass to those you pass by, are you not?

I still have yet to find someone who can convince me that the internet isn't a public space. I willing to change how I feel about it, but I don't see a valid reason to do so yet.

So i'm totally OK with Facebook collecting data from their users (the only facebook account I have is one for my TPU persona). What are they using it for? Surely not nefarious reasons...


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> I agree. But I also disagree. To me, the internet is a public space, and in public spaces, just how much privacy do you really have?



Parts of the internet are a public space.  Email and such things you were just using in your argument (or for example, a facebook profile explicitly set to "friends only") need not apply.

So, I suppose I partially agree.  I did argue earlier it was fully within the users hands, and is really not "magic."


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

WEll, according to those data retention laws, if your email is hosted on a service like Hotmail or gmail, it's not actually private. This is a deep rabbit hole to go down, and probably this thread isn't the place to discuss this, but you know, I'm ready.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> WEll, according to those data retention laws, if your email is hosted on a service like Hotmail or gmail, it's not actually private. This is a deep rabbit hole to go down, and probably this thread isn't the place to discuss this, but you know, I'm ready.



I'm arguing that is wrong...  but I'm guessing you already knew that.

And no, it doesn't keep me up at night.  I'm here, aren't I?  But it does irritate me enough that I don't go out of my way to make it easy for them.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I'm arguing that is wrong...  but I'm guessing you already knew that.
> 
> And no, it doesn't keep me up at night.  I'm here, aren't I?


I understand. I mean, your UID here for example, is not your real name, not does it appear to contain it. Me, remove the ca at front and back, and that'd my real name (ca is for Canada). How we approach things is obviously entirely different.

I can't say that what's right for me is right for you either. But that alone definitely makes it a really interesting subject to me, especially since I don't fully understand why people are so interesting in "privacy". I had very little growing up, with my grandfather being the head of his church and very active in the community, and me pretty much being raised by them. I don't relly know what true privacy is, as I've never really experienced it, so I don't understand its value..


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> I understand. I mean, your UID here for example, is not your real name, not does it appear to contain it.



Bwhahaha.

Think a little harder.

PS:  My middle name is "Thomas"

Truth be told though, my name is because I'm about as creative as a rock.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 2, 2018)

they won't even let me download my data for the past 4 years and the last time I had to literally bitch at thier CS to get mine bc they had me ID some tagged pics and I have tag happy friends that tag everyone in everything. I think FB needs tagging limits if they are going to require it for that feature. and even when I properly would ID the tags the email never got to my inbox and I even checked spam and the other gmail folders. ugh. obviously I'm a target they hate.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2018)

On Mobile last week in Barcelona, one big egghead said "sales of 4G infrastructure are slowing a lot, therefor we have pushed harder on bringing 5G sooner". So it's a sales argument not a "human improvement", and higher mobile speeds For what? My mobile carrier is offering me free tv on mobile. I don't want it.
Facebook: log out when you leave and disable 3rd part cookies. I know it is no a solve-all solution.  Amazon and Google adds: it is sooooo ridiculous that you see adds and banners everywhere in every single newspaper site you visit of stuff YOU ALREADY BOUGHT MONTHS AGO.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 2, 2018)

I downloaded the file and the info doesnt seem to be very critical in my case - imho


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> I don't relly know what true privacy is, as I've never really experienced it, so I don't understand its value..


I bet you do know what real privacy is, you just don’t realize it.  Do you have blinds or curtains on your house?

Do you want a pervert staring at your house and into unprotected windows at your children as they return from a bath/shower?  Probably not.  I’m guessing you protect them from that, so you innately understand the importance of being secure and safe in your own castle, that what happens there is not anyone else’s business.

I know it’s a house, and not the “open” internet, but I use it as an example to demonstrate the importance of privacy and that you understand it’s concept more than you think you do.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 2, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> VPN doesn't help when your ISP is retaining all data anyway. Depending on your coutnry, it's law that data of various types must be retained. There is ZERO actual privacy on the internet.


As said, the data would be encrypted and if the VPN service doesnt keep log files of it's users, it cant be traced back to a specific ISP which then cant find out who you are.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I bet you do know what real privacy is, you just don’t realize it.  Do you have blinds or curtains on your house?
> 
> Do you want a pervert staring at your house and into unprotected windows at your children as they return from a bath/shower?  Probably not.  I’m guessing you protect them from that, so you innately understand the importance of being secure and safe in your own castle, that what happens there is not anyone else’s business.
> 
> I know it’s a house, and not the “open” internet, but I use it as an example to demonstrate the importance of privacy and that you understand it’s concept more than you think you do.


Actually, I guess while my own kids do have this "privacy", as a child I myself did not. I mean, you think I behave this way because I had a safe and loving childhood? LOL.

So while that may be a concern you have, it is not something I even think about, to be honest. Curtains aren't to not let people see in, to me.. .they keep out the light.  Just so happens, mine are open all the time. For my kids, their windows cannot be seen into from the outside, so they are open all the time too. I've always lived in houses on the corner, so I don't even have neighbors on one side. I live in a cul de sac at the edge of town.. 40 ft from my place there is a farmer's field....

When you spend your time worrying about what other people do, and reacting to what other people do, you remove your own freedoms.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> As said, the data would be encrypted and if the VPN service doesnt keep log files of it's users, it cant be traced back to a specific ISP which then cant find out who you are.


While you may be trusting of technology, I am not. Like, I know (and most people forget) that Intel could brick any Intel-based system remotely. Remember the whole thing about MEI not being secure recently? People forgot, I think, because of spectre/meltdown...

You are trusting that teh VPN does this, but truly, you have NO IDEA what they are doing with your data. There are often losses of security all over from places that people had thought were secure. Like I said, it doesn't matter what I do, I assume that privacy simply doesn't exist on the internet. It's the safest way to use the internet, really.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Bwhahaha.
> 
> Think a little harder.
> 
> ...



Damn, I thought your name was Routledge Theodore Bronheim.

Well, the Theodore is out.  I'm still hoping for the other two.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 2, 2018)

the54thvoid said:


> Damn, I thought your name was Routledge Theodore Bronheim.
> 
> Well, the Theodore is out.  I'm still hoping for the other two.


It's Robert Thomas Bisquick.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It's Robert Thomas Bisquick.



Cadaveca, I forbid you to use your insider staff skype knowledge to feed these goblins.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Cadaveca, I forbid you to use your insider staff skype knowledge to feed these goblins.


LOL. Your secret is safe with me. I do value your privacy, just not my own.


----------



## craigo (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.eff.org/


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Cadaveca, I forbid you to use your insider staff skype knowledge to feed these goblins.


Hrm...I must be no the right path


----------



## Totally (Mar 2, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> A VPN would be encrypted so all the data "retained" would be that he used a VPN.



In most cases that is all they want/need. They don't even need to decrypt, I believe they still can see the servers connected to via VPN using that knowledge along with other info from other sources to paint a very clear picture about ones online activities.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2018)

Totally said:


> In most cases that is all they want/need. They don't even need to decrypt, I believe they still can see the servers connected to via VPN using that knowledge along with other info from other sources to paint a very clear picture about ones online activities.



As I said earlier, a government level actor sure.  Facebook and co might have a harder time though (mainly because you are likely sharing an IP address with a ton of people).


----------



## Hockster (Mar 25, 2018)

Facebook is gathering more than people think. Entire call histories and logs.

https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/facebook-call-data-android-phones/


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Facebook is gathering more than people think. Entire call histories and logs.
> 
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/facebook-call-data-android-phones/



It makes me laugh at even the subtle crap they might be selling. Like your sexual preferences or a psychological profile (MBTI) in one of those stupid quizzes people send out. Couple that with your surfing history or purchases, and they have quite a bit to manipulate.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 25, 2018)

Cambridge Analylitica, that’s when this all goes too far....


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Cambridge Analylitica, that’s when this all goes too far....



They weren't the first ones doing this. There was a woman who worked for another firm during Obama's campaign that did the same thing. She came out and said Facebook was even happy about it. 

All of this is so controversial now because of politics. But releasing this news about the recent election backfired on Facebook. People are just mad at Facebook now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975565844632821760


----------



## SaltyFish (Mar 25, 2018)

This has been going on for a while now. People are just talking about it now because it has reached the masses and had a major visible impact.

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2012/apr/23/cookies-and-web-tracking-intro

It's not just Facebook or Google; it's Doubleclick and Scorecard Research and a bunch of companies you've probably never heard of. Load up a bunch of websites and see how many of those web trackers you find on those pages. Kudos to @W1zzard for making TPU one of the few sites free of this stuff.

EDIT: That link to the Guardian has a bunch of trackers on it. Talk about irony...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 25, 2018)

Jetster said:


> It's pretty self centered to think that you're worth watching



Its pretty naive to think you're not being watched.

I'll refer you to this, in terms of 'worth' watching - and that is just simple login details, no 'linked' or behavioral data of any kind, but it shows how your personal info represents value:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ust-5-20-on-the-dark-web.242633/#post-3817898

The point is, there is no need for a person to be watching you, its just an automated service doing that, linking up the data sets is something people do, which are then sold to the highest bidder. So yes, you're being watched, and your moves translate to profit for someone in some other place.

Personally I'm past anxiously hiding or changing my behaviour online, simply because I know its a pointless exercise that only takes up my time and effort with no tangible benefit. The only reason I block stuff is because it annoys me / distracts me from what I want to do. At the same time, I had Facebook but stopped using it three years ago and never came back, no regrets whatsoever. However it doesn't even matter whether you use Facebook or not; even without a profile your info is going to be linked in some way to some member.



StrayKAT said:


> I wonder what's worse. This... or that Wikileaks have now been smeared as "Russian colluders". lol
> 
> Maybe Facebook is what this world deserves. And more than that.



In all fairness, Facebook might be the wake-up call we so desperately need for governments to start being serious about data. If there is a way out of this, it has to come from law and strict regulation - and not the feeble attempts we see today, but instead actually killing the business model with fire. Remove profit from the equation and there is no way it will spiral out of control like it did.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 25, 2018)

I wonder what's worse. This... or that Wikileaks have now been smeared as "Russian colluders". lol

Maybe Facebook is what this world deserves. And more than that.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 26, 2018)

SaltyFish said:


> for making TPU one of the few sites free of this stuff.


thanks! trying as hard as possible


----------



## arbiter (Mar 26, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> They weren't the first ones doing this. There was a woman who worked for another firm during Obama's campaign that did the same thing. She came out and said Facebook was even happy about it.
> 
> All of this is so controversial now because of politics. But releasing this news about the recent election backfired on Facebook. People are just mad at Facebook now.
> 
> ...


FB did everything possible with help of media outlets to pin this off as first time this has ever happened story. With the obama campaign women coming out and  admitting they did it and even most recent revelation that APPLE told them about this in 2010 shows FB is soley one to put blame on.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 26, 2018)

Just broke away from GMail. Hooray!


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 27, 2018)

they won't even let me download my data file. I submit the request and never get the follow up email. fuckerberg.webm


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I wonder what's worse. This... or that Wikileaks have now been smeared as "Russian colluders". lol
> 
> Maybe Facebook is what this world deserves. And more than that.



"Everyone I don't like is a Nazi"
"Everyone I don't like is right-wing"
"Everyone I don't like is a nationalist"
"Everyone I don't like is Russian"

See the pattern?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2018)

Do I care? No but sure lots of people do. Nothing I have on Facebook is important to me. As long as you keep real life stuff away from Facebook your good


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 6, 2018)

Heh, Murica.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 6, 2018)

MaxHill said:


> I read a new method of collecting information, this is the identification of photos.


F***book has been culling that info for a long time People Tag the Photo's with names   Even if your not on F***Book they can gather info on you via those Tags
Oh and hey   No Account then you cannot get them Removed>>>>> Catch 22 they got You ( profiled without an account  )


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Do I care? No but sure lots of people do. Nothing I have on Facebook is important to me. As long as you keep real life stuff away from Facebook your good



Therein lies the problem. It's mostly connecting real life relationships.. and they'll always by habit simply talk about things relatable to each other.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 6, 2018)

Funny how people notice just now, I never used this type of social media from the beginning - they all do it and will continue to do so. 
Here's the terms and conditions simplified for some websites.
https://tosdr.org/
Facebook in particular below, Facebook have every right to sell your nude images off If they wish - You  gave them permission to do so. This is it all simplified in the hundreds of pages worth of terms and conditions you never read.

*- This service tracks you on other websites Discussion*
This service uses cookies to track you even if you are not interacting with them directly. Amazon for instance, use cookies to track your device and serve targeted advertisements on other websites (Amazon associates, websites using Amazon Checkout). They “obtain certain types of information when your Web browser accesses Amazon.com or advertisements and other content served by or on behalf of Amazon.com on other Web sites”.
*+ You own your data Discussion*
You allow Facebook to use your data, but they explicitly state that you maintain the ownership yourself.
*- Facebook automatically shares your data with many other services Discussion*
Facebook automatically shares your information with Bing, Pandora, TripAdvisor, Yelp, Rotten Tomatoes, Clicker, Scribd, and Docs, unless you manually opt-out.
*- Facebook uses your data for many purposes Discussion*
Including: data analysis, testing, service improvement, control of the effectiveness of the personal ads, and location features and services.
*× deleted content is not really deleted Discussion*
The terms state: "In addition, content you delete may continue to appear if you have shared it with others and they have not deleted it."
*+ You can give comments before changes Discussion*
Facebook gives you an opportunity to comment on changes. _(In 2012, Facebook changed their terms of service. Before that, you could also vote against the changes (even though the results were *not binding* unless 30% of the active users voted). Now, there is no vote any more.)_
*- No pseudonym allowed Discussion*
You must use your legal name publicly on the service. Using a pseudonym or a pen name is not allowed. This can have negative consequences on the freedom of expression, especially for people who exercise certain professions, or who live in certain countries.
*⋅ Facebook uses cookies Discussion*
Facebook uses, pixels and local storage in order to gather information about you, your device, your browser cache, your use of Facebook. Facebook also uses cookies for adversing purposes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2018)

Downloading your data file does nothing about this. Just an FYI.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 6, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Downloading your data file does nothing about this. Just an FYI.


Correct, They're just slapping the fools. After all Facebook has sold years worth of information, Users agreed to this and facebook have the right to do so.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Correct, They're just slapping the fools. After all Facebook has sold years worth of information, Users agreed to this and facebook have the right to do so.



I wouldn't call them fools.. people are just tempted by connecting with old friends and family. And facebook has this innocuous image about it.. very drab and not in your face.. like an old telephone company (that, of course, just means it's all the more insidious).


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I wouldn't call them fools.. people are just tempted by connecting with old friends and family. It's a temptation, especially when they see others do it. And facebook has this innocuous image about it.. very drab and not in your face.. like an old telephone company (that, of course, just means it's all the more insidious).


Fools being the people who whine about data being sold.



StrayKAT said:


> I wouldn't call them fools.. people are just tempted by connecting with old friends and family. And facebook has this innocuous image about it.. very drab and not in your face.. like an old telephone company (that, of course, just means it's all the more insidious).


If your connecting with friends and family this is of no importance, If it were you would've changed to something else.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Fools being the people who whine about data being sold.



They've been misled.. it's not entirely their fault.

People are told facebook is a "social networking" company (whatever that is). Just like they're told that Google is a technology/Search engine company.

But a company is defined by their main product... which these two didn't want to outright tell anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> They've been misled.. it's not entirely their fault.
> 
> People are told facebook is a "social networking" company (whatever that is). Just like they're told that Google is a technology/Search engine company.
> 
> But a company is defined by their main product... which these two didn't want to outright tell anyone.


Correct - But it's their fault for agreeing to the terms, facebook has done it for years why whine now? Talk about being slow.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Correct - But it's their fault for agreeing to the terms, facebook has done it for years why whine now? Talk about being slow.



Fair enough. That's everyone else's responsibility.

BTW..

"If if it were, you"

I don't know if you mean "you" in general, or me specifically. I'll tell you though that I only had a facebook account briefly 10 years ago. Not for me.. and just an all around uncomfortable experience. I'm not trying to defend myself here when you said the word "fool".


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 6, 2018)

But then again, who isn't.  MS didn't charge for Win10 cause the tracking data is woirth way more ... Google / Yahoo ... and most news sites wnat you to accept coookies and ads or you can't view.  Your usage is tracked, taking hard note of what you clicked on so they can feed you more of the same.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> But then again, who isn't.  MS didn't charge for Win10 cause the tracking data is woirth way more ... Google / Yahoo ... and most news sites wnat you to accept coookies and ads or you can't view.  Your usage is tracked, taking hard note of what you clicked on so they can feed you more of the same.



They do charge. That was only a brief deal, to move people away from Windows 8. But I just paid for a Pro retail license..and paid once for a Home as well awhile back.

They're more a tech company than the likes of Facebook.. or even Google. Google's main goal is advertising, and not just some side-scheme. And even their most used tech product is some hand-me-down Linux that's "just good enough", meant to snuff out competition (i.e. Windows phone). Yet Google themselves know it's crap and are already preparing Fuschia to take over. It shows that even they don't take their own product very seriously. It served it's purpose already.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 6, 2018)

I would leave facebook but am hooked onto the sales and interest groups. really not interested so much in the share everything of your life with your friends and mark zuckerberg thing.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 6, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> But then again, who isn't.  MS didn't charge for Win10 cause the tracking data is woirth way more ... Google / Yahoo ... and most news sites wnat you to accept coookies and ads or you can't view.  Your usage is tracked, taking hard note of what you clicked on so they can feed you more of the same.



The reason why Windows 10 and onwards is so heavy on telemetry is because MS fired most of the QA team and are now relying on telemetry to d their job. People call it spying, but really it's just heavy telemetry so they spot things QA people would otherwise.


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 6, 2018)

Saying "Facebook is watching you / Facebook is spying you" is a pleonasm.


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 6, 2018)

altcapwn said:


> Saying "Facebook is watching you / Facebook is spying you" is a pleonasm.



Well, I learned a new word today. 

I have to wonder though. Did Zuckerberg have this in mind to begin with or or was he being a creep even without getting paid?


----------



## AltCapwn (Aug 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, I learned a new word today.
> 
> I have to wonder though. Did Zuckerberg have this in mind to begin with or or was he being a creep even without getting paid?



I was about to write something about jews that like to make everything profitable but I guess it's just how capitalism works.

Glad to have make you learnt it!  I still have ptsd from highschool.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im getting closer and closer to using a vpn full time.



I rock my VPN 24.7 and don't use any social media besides these forums. I also reformat every 3 months with random hardware addresses. I also run ublock origin with all items checked 24.7, including leak prevention checked and blocking CSP reports. Zuckerberg got nothing on me bruh



StrayKAT said:


> Well, I learned a new word today.
> 
> I have to wonder though. Did Zuckerberg have this in mind to begin with or or was he being a creep even without getting paid?



Zuckerberg was just a horndog who couldn't get laid in college because lack of social skills, and so attempted a hot or not type site that has blossomed into what it now is.


----------

